# NI Reg car & M50 toll



## dave28 (22 May 2009)

What is the procedure for a visitor from Northern Ireland paying the M50 toll ? Or is there a process, can the registered owner be followed / fined for non-payment ?


----------



## Smashbox (22 May 2009)

'Conor Faughnan, AA Ireland's public affairs manager, advised drivers from Northern Ireland and Britain who use the M50 to buy the electronic tag or pay quickly online. Tags can be bought in newsagents and garages and operate like a mobile phone top-up system. Faughnan compared the penalty system to the London congestion charge.'

'Motorists from Northern Ireland and Britain were warned last night that they will be tracked down and fined if they fail to pay for using Ireland's unique new barrier-free M50 toll road. 

The AA in Ireland said the Republic's National Roads Authority will use a Europe-wide debt recovery agency to seek out drivers from the UK who fail to buy an electronic tag or to pay later via the internet. It compared the fines regime to the one used in London to monitor the congestion charge.'

_Taken from online_


----------



## helllohello (22 May 2009)

the fine and picture will arrive in the  post within a few weeks.
i got a fine a few weeks ago for a car that i had sold - just sent photocopy of change of ownership. 
it is easier and cheaper to pay online before 8pm the day after travelling ( i think its 8pm - i could be wrong)


----------



## bond-007 (23 May 2009)

Have a read of this. http://forums.pepipoo.com/index.php?showtopic=40364


----------



## Paulone (25 May 2009)

I believe the system used on the M50 to toll motorists is a step backwards, using an arbitrary and inconvenient 8pm deadline, with no effective enforcement mechanism for non-irish reg cars (if it registers that they passed through - has happened that it has not) and charging not a small amount.

The only hi-tech thing about it is the video capturing of the car's reg.

Having read the thread via the link in Bond-007's post, it would appear that it'll require the widespread adoption of a similar video recognition for tolls throughout Europe, coupled to a change in the law at EU level before any proper enforcement can be carried out. The disruption to be created by protests over the job losses and video registration requirements with the closure of all those large-scale motorway tolling stations in France, Italy & Spain is only to be imagined. 

Supposing that it is the way forward, some country would have to lead out on the adoption of such a system, but I think the way its been gone about here isn't very clever and still smacks of profiteering like the old tolling station, which was like the country's largest slot machine (one armed bandit style).


----------

